# Christmas Displays - Lets See Them!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Alright guys and gals, lets see what you do for Christmas.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Working on a leg lamp, giant nutcracker, santa head, have plans for ice skating stuffed animals, an animated snowball fight, sleigh and reindeer...now we'll see if I can get past the nutcracker part by Christmas! LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, sickie did you see that one they had on Whats with that christmas house. I loved it. I love that movie. After watching it Im definately going to start doing christmas too. I loved that show. My dad and I sat on the phone and talked through the whole thing.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

What christmas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just a prop-a-holic I guess, turtle. LOL What do you expect of somebody who has been on stage for 30+ years?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

well we put up lights and stuff unfortunatly are blow up snowmen and tree won't inflate  We still have a bit to do then i will show you!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Outside, We put up the regular stuff. LED iceicle lights, white mini lights around the doors and windows, and those light up candy canes.

My mom let me decorate the tree this year, so I went at it! I wasn't diggin the regualr star we always put up...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Good job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pic DS
I will have to take new ones my were too blurry


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

chirstmas07 pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics DarkShadows and pyro. Here's the link to my inside Xmas display Xmas 07 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket

And here's the link to my projects. I just finished the elf named "Aloitious" Xmas projects pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow...tha's one busy elf! He decorated the tree, the mantle...everything! Looks great, as always.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks trish.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very cool LB-love the elf


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is pretty much it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

and this one, well, nothing like photo pro! lol


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's some pictures that I've been uploading: http://flickr.com/photos/loveentertainment/

Still lots more to come!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> and this one, well, nothing like photo pro! lol


Wow! That sure is a pretty tree! Looks like the kind in the fancy stores. Great job decorating it! 
I saw a similar tree here...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4989&page=108


----------

